# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  مشکل Ping در ویندوز سون

## mohsenaria

سلام به دوستان حرفه ای :قلب: 

دوتا سون نصب کردم و فایروال هردو رو به طور کامل Disable کردم بین هردوتا بدون هیچ مشکلی فایل Share می شه ولی ping که می کنم Request time out می ده ! :گیج:  لطفاً راهنمایی کنید. مرسی.در ضمن ip ها رو به این صورت 192.168.1.11 و 192.168.1.20 ست  کردم.

----------


## saman_itc

کلا سون تو شبه ریب میزنه.ویندوزاتو عوض کن

----------


## mohsenaria

> کلا سون تو شبه ریب میزنه.ویندوزاتو عوض کن



اینو که انصافاً درست می گی ولی لطفاً جواب بده صورت مسأله رو پاک نکن! :لبخند:

----------


## saman_itc

منظورم همون سون دوباره نسب کن.
من خیلی وقته از وقتی که 7600 امد دارم با سون کار میکنم.کارای ساده lan با کابل ریب میزنه

----------


## JEWEL in the PALACE

سلام.ميدونم جاش نيست ولي وقتي ping ميكنم اسم يه سايتو مثلا ping www.barnamenevis.org
آيپيش ميشه : 174.142.50.242
ولي وقتي آپي رو به صورت 174.142.50.242 تو آدرس بار وارد ميكنم يا ميره تو يه سايت نامربوط و بعضي از سايتا هم پيغام ميدن *Your requested URL was not found.*اين چه مورديه؟اصلا بخوام از طريق آپي سايت واردش بشم بايد چيكار كنم؟
اگه راهنماييم كنيد واقعا ممنونم!! :لبخند:

----------


## JEWEL in the PALACE

اي بابا
يكي نيست جواب منو بده
دست خوش بابا.ايول به شما كه اينقدر تحويل ميگيريد.واقعا كه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## mehrdad196

خب نداشتن PING می تونه خیلی دلیل ها داشته باشه. بالاخره شما PING توی اینترنت ندارین یا توی lan. به هر حال یه Troubleshooting انجام بدید. Share باز میشه؟

----------


## ariyaieman

سلام.اگه سایتی رو باز میکنی یه سایت دیگه باز میشه احتمالا یه ویروس گرفتی که فایل host توی کامپیوترتو هدف قرار داده.
وقتی computer میخواد اسم رو به IP ترجمه کنه اولین جایی که سر میزنه به فایل host هستش اگر از اونجا جواب نگرفت بعدا به دنبال netbios یا DNS میره.
برای دیدن host file به RUN برید و انجا بنویسید:
                          systemroot%\system32\drivers\etc%
و enter بزنید.host file رو چک کنید که در اخرش فقط نوشته شده باشه :
                                         local host                   127.0.0.1  


اگه چیزه دیگه ای بود پاکش کنید و این فایل رو up date یا دوباره save کنید  و ویروس رو از بین ببرین
 :لبخند: 
اگه باز هم مشکل داشتین بگین سعی میکنم اگه بلدم نبودم بپرسمو توضیح بدم

----------


## nima_8m

> سلام.ميدونم جاش نيست ولي وقتي ping ميكنم اسم يه سايتو مثلا ping www.barnamenevis.org
> آيپيش ميشه : 174.142.50.242
> ولي وقتي آپي رو به صورت 174.142.50.242 تو آدرس بار وارد ميكنم يا ميره تو يه سايت نامربوط و بعضي از سايتا هم پيغام ميدن *Your requested URL was not found.*اين چه مورديه؟اصلا بخوام از طريق آپي سايت واردش بشم بايد چيكار كنم؟
> اگه راهنماييم كنيد واقعا ممنونم!!


 دوست عزیز این یه چیز طبیعیه هر آی پی منحصراً مخصوص یه سایت نیست اگه اینطوری بود که آی پی ورژن4 خیلی پیشتر تموم شده بود اکثر سایتها از آی پی شیرینگ استفاده میکنن وقتی شما یه هاست میگیری یه آی پی به شما اختصاص داده میشه که تو شبکه شناسایی بشید ولی همون آی پی هم همزمان ممکنه متعلق به 10سایت دیگه باشه

----------


## hosein384

سلام دوست من
تنظیمات پروتکل icmp هر دو سیستم عاملت رو چک کن شاید مشکل حل بشه
موفق باشی

----------


## taba53

به نظر من 7 تو شبکه مشکلی نداره 
من نصب کردم و هیچ مشکلی با پینگ ندارم در ضمن شما هر دو سیستمت 7 هست ؟

----------

